# Google Science Fair - Competition for 13 - 18 Year Olds



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested:

https://www.googlesciencefair.com/en/2013/

I'm too old to enter, so I'll just have to live vicariously through you.

Last years prize:








2013 prizes include a $50,000 educational contribution for the winner or winning team
More GScience Fair videos


----------

